# Problems with Guppies & Others Surviving



## BonnieBee (Nov 10, 2011)

I love guppies and have tried them several times over the last 10 years both in my former 36 gallon aquarium and a 69 gallon aquarium, which I have now had for 2 years.

The issue is none of the guppies ever survive more than a month...most die (disappear) within the first week. I had one male who hung on for 3 months. Everything in my aquarium is good. I have a pH of 7.4, a UV sterilizer plus a Fluval 405 filter. The water is well water and we have a state of the art water softener and clarifying unit. All the water tests are perfect for ammonia, etc.

I have been informed that guppies are eaten by other fish, even plecotemuses This could be the issue. At the moment I have 1 Rosy Barb, 4 Black Skirted Tetras, 5 Cherry Barbs, 5 Platys and 1 plecotemus.

I have tried lots of other fish over the years including mollies, angel fish, neons, swordfish, swordtails, gouramis, danios. I even had a run with Chiclids for a couple of years and they were the only ones that actually did OK. But, they were too messy and I chose not to continue with them.

Does anyone have an idea why I am having so much trouble getting guppies and the aforemention types to survive? I really want to add some variety and color to my tank but it is becoming very costly. I would love to get several guppies for starters but since I have already spent literally hundreds of dollars on fish, if you have any suggestions of wy my guppies/others don't make it or which species I might try (or try again), I would sure appreciate hearing from you.

Thank you in advance.,

BonnieBee


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

With Guppies, a lot of times you have better luck with the fry born at home than with the ones you buy at the LFS.

Try to get a couple prehit females. Keep them separated until they give birth, and then keep the fry separated until they are too big to be snatched by the other fish. That should get you stated.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Your water softener is probably the culprit. If you have a RO system for drinking water you may be able to use that water with your regular well water. The salt in water softeners can cause problems.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Check to see what is added to the water softener. If it is not pure solar sale and has chemicals added it will be mildly toxic and depending on what was put in it there maybe no fixing the issue.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Afraid I have to agree. It is most likely your water softener. My cousin tried for years to keep fish, but all died. When she moved to a place without a softener, all fish thrived.

Maybe you can tap into the well before it goes into the softener. I am on a well too. There is a faucet in the well house that does not go to the house. Maybe you can use it instead of the house water. I do not have a softener, but use the faucet for all outside watering.

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with water softner comments.Try going with your well water before it hits the softner.Guppies should well in well water.I'll add drip acclimating any and all fish is also important to their survival(it won't change the softened water ,but will help them acclimate to your well.)


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed here. Most likely the softener and make sure you drip acclimate them! What size tank are you going to put them in? Just be careful as other fish will nip the guppies fins as they are very flashy. Your black skirts, I would suggest getting 2 more of them to make a shoal of 6. They will nip the guppies to death if you have any less.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have had the same problems with the guppies... last a short time then die off... had one female that had fry and they lived about six months until some gold fish i was given ate them all. I dont believe we have softener.. its city water but i live in the mountains and nothing so toxic to fish but cholorine and cloranamne.. (both i get rid of before water changes) so I think it cant just be the softener


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of problems with guppies but the reason the water softener jumps out is that guppies need hard water and when you are removing it all with a softener it often causes problems more so with livebearers and rainbows by what I have read.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Where do you get the guppies from?? Only reason I ask is because I got a few males and a few females from petsmart, all but one of them died. I got a bunch of males and females from my actual local fish store, and they are thriving. Petsmart and Petco and other LPS can be hit or miss, as the guppies are not hardy or kept in the best of conditions. Try getting them from an actual fish store. You will probably pay a little more (maybe, my petsmart sells males for $2.59 and my LFS sells them for $2.99) but they are better. Or find a local breeder. I sell mine on craigslist as my fry get big. They are a lot hardier than the pet stores because I take care of my water and them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

BeccaBx3 said:


> I have had the same problems with the guppies... last a short time then die off... had one female that had fry and they lived about six months until some gold fish i was given ate them all. I dont believe we have softener.. its city water but i live in the mountains and nothing so toxic to fish but cholorine and cloranamne.. (both i get rid of before water changes) so I think it cant just be the softener


Guppies and goldfish? huh!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Guppies and goldfish? huh!


I didn't catch that one! That might be why they didn't survive!! Guppies are tropical, need warm water. Goldfish are cold water, no heater at all....

*Conf*


----------

